# Nitrous Help



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok I just got a Nitrous Nos Kit 125Pill Installed yesterday and I really Don't Notice when I SPRAY... Is there anything I should do to Improve the Take of the Nitrous...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I would say if you don't feel a 125 hp increase I would either, 
A-fix it because it must be broken. Or B-Stop drinking so much.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you fill the bottle?


----------



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah it was full... But it is a Ls1 kit on a ls2 but the dude at the speed shop recomanded it..... I guess the goat has so much power already its hard to feel anymore....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You`d notice an additional 125 horse. As far as I know, when wired correctly, the nitro will only activate at wide open throttle. At least the few I`ve worked on anyway. So if it`s wired right, with the key on and engine off, bottle valve turned off, nitro system switched on, you should hear the nitro solenoid click 'on' when the throttle is rolled to WOT. If it works right then, it should work with the bottle valve open and the engine running too, unless the nozzles are clogged or way small or something.


----------



## Robert56 (Nov 30, 2005)

Something's wrong, yes a 125rwhp should be felt quite easily.
Robert


----------

